# 350kg deadlift



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

damn..... just damn..... :blink:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Still doing the OSG Push and Pull fella? Looking forward to see what you bring if you are!

All the best for BSM :thumbup1:


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

you're clearly not human mg:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Who ever welded/designed that cage is a true genius!

Cracking lift and brilliant Plyometrics!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awomse lifting mate, your strength is unreal, good luck for BSM 105


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Still as strong as ever Chris, world class mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

watch out cleggy and hixxy .


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Cracking lift, very impressive. Good luck


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

obviously im no expert but can i ask how come it looks your bending your back over and keeping your bum high. as ive been advised not to do this that how i used to lift.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

uhan said:


> watch out cleggy and hixxy .


Great lifting there mate.

When you lift it looks like you dont use your legs just all brute back strength, is there a reason for this or is it just how you like to lift and works for you.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

wow, that is some lifting


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingy_88 said:


> Great lifting there mate.
> 
> When you lift it looks like you dont use your legs just all brute back strength, is there a reason for this or is it just how you like to lift and works for you.


its individual some guys have massivly powerful backs while others rely on leg strength have a look at benny magnusson or andy bolton .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

shane22 said:


> obviously im no expert but can i ask how come it looks your bending your back over and keeping your bum high. as ive been advised not to do this that how i used to lift.


Everyone has there own technique dude, Chris has been in the game years.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the fantastic comments. I tend to feel stronger pulling with more back than legs, I have long arms so I find pulling this way best for me. Hixxy & Clegg are both super beasts, I will be happy if I break top 5 at the final. Either way great experience for me, thanks again for the comments


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

chris jenkins said:


> Wow, thanks for the fantastic comments. I tend to feel stronger pulling with more back than legs, I have long arms so I find pulling this way best for me. Hixxy & Clegg are both super beasts, I will be happy if I break top 5 at the final. Either way great experience for me, thanks again for the comments


Hey Chris,

We lifted together at the BPC finals in Queensmead centre few weeks ago! Awesome deadlifting mate, so I've come to you for my next stage of advice. I'm very very strong off the ground, breaking a lot of weight. Sticky point is around knees - what would you do for assistance work?

Big fan Chris!

Rhys (I had those <---- crazy socks for deadlifting at BPC finals)


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I want that cage!! Great lifting and plyo


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Loving the socks Rhys mate 

Thank u for the nice comments. I would say pause squats very deep, if you look at OLY lifters and how deep they squat you hardly ever see one with a weak deadlift. I would say squats help a lot from the ground & deficit deadlifts. One week I work from 14, 15, 16 or 18inch block pulls then the next week I will pull standing on a 2 inch block. I have no specific routine for this, I go by feel and what part of my lift I feel is weak. At the moment, if I go over 340kg I find the hardest part is off the floor. The next few weeks now I will be working standing on 1/2 inch boards.


----------

